# the wmaa certificates kick ***!!!!!!!oh yeah!



## jaybacca72 (Jan 11, 2002)

i would just like to say the certificate i recieved on jan 5th 2002 is simply awesome in every sense of the word. with tim hartman's ideas and layout and ed parker jr's art work i don't think thier is a nicer one out there. i would also like to thank tim and roland for all thier help in making my arnis journey a great one so far.coming from a kenpo/jkd background my transition in learning arnis hasn't been to hard but it helps when you have good practitioners and friends around you. my 2002 goal is to produce some good quailty arnis players this year and to train hard and spread arnis in a positive influence through the wmaa.thanks for the help and friendships everyone.
later 
jay:wah:
ps i'm not normally that sappy


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

You know what?  You guys have really got me curious.  If possible, could someone scan one of these certificates (blot the name out in Photoshop or something)?  I'd really like to see one.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Actually, I think Tim would rather do that himself.  We want to be certain that before it goes online, it'll be good to look at, but of no use to someone who wants to either forge one, or steal the artwork.

Give it a little while...its worth the wait.  These things are simply awsome.  

(too bad I'm gonna have to wait a few years for mine.)


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Actually, I think Tim would rather do that himself.  We want to be certain that before it goes online, it'll be good to look at, but of no use to someone who wants to either forge one, or steal the artwork.
> 
> Give it a little while...its worth the wait.  These things are simply awsome.
> ...



I'm sorry, I didn't even consider fraud.  Please ignore my original request, guys.  I definitely don't want somebody trying to monkey with a scanned image for a fraudulent rank.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

We're working out the details on getting a sample online.  No worries.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2002)

I saw Icepick's, it really is pretty darn nice!

    - Kyle


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 17, 2002)

I have seen them as well and I have to say that they ARE pretty impressive. One of the best I've seen.

The Renegade:erg: has been doing nothing but quality work with the WMAA down to the smallest detail.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2002)

If you would like to see a sample of the certificates go to this site.  http://www.wmarnis.com/fedblackbelts.html

:cheers:


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 20, 2002)

Now I know what everyone has been raving about. I would actually hang this!


Black Grass


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 20, 2002)

Thats Black Grass.


:cheers: :drinkbeer: :lasma: :shock: :teleport: :stoplurk:  :redeme: 


I really like these smiles!





Mod Note: Edited to fix broken smilie - Kaith


----------



## donald (Feb 20, 2002)

Renegade/Mr.Hartman,
I followed the link you posted about the certificates, and curiousity led me elsewhere! Namely the requirements section. In "glancing" through the 1st brown material at an area headed kuntao. I see the name Glancing Spear. Which just happens to be a self defense technique in the P.K.S. criteria. Is your G.S., a form, or self defense technique? Is it a technique you've adopted for your system of Arnis? With your friendship with Mr.Planas, seeing that just got me to wondering. Thanks for your consideration to a m.a. snoop.
Salute in Christ,
Donald     :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 20, 2002)

It is a trap. The name is influenced by the Kenpo code words, but it ends there.

The move is off a straight punch. I would perform a *glancing* parry with my lead hand and *spear* hand the opponent to counter. That is how the name came about for me.



:jediduel: :duel: :xwing: :cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 20, 2002)

How did you like the certificate?

:supcool:


----------



## donald (Feb 20, 2002)

Originally posted by Renegade
How did you like the certificate?


Print,Graphics, and stuff in a word...
KEWL!!!!


Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 21, 2002)

I better call Big Guy...I need a road trip to Buffalo...


----------

